# Bulgarian: i'd like to see you tomorrow after the school



## momai

hiiii
how can i say this sentence in bulgarian language


----------



## FairOaks

Well, you haven't mentioned whether the speaker is male or female, whether the conversation is formal or informal, in short, you've provided us with no context at all, so I'll just give you a sort of catch-all sentence:
Искам утре да се видим след училище. (Iskam utre da se vidim sled uchilishte.)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*MOD NOTE: FairOaks brings up a good point. In the past, we haven't been as strict as some of the moderators in other WR forums about requiring context. However, a total lack of context, as we see here, forces other foreros to make guesses about the desired meaning, and that ultimately just wastes everyone's time (and increases the possibility of inappropriate translations).

From now on, please add as much context as is relevant for the desired translation.*


----------



## momai

Thanks guys, I'm very sorry to not mention the conditions and I just wanted to know how to say something like that in bulgarian and I think it doesn't need a context ,, and by the way i wanted it for a male with informal conversation


----------



## boozer

FairOaks said:


> Искам утре да се видим след училище. (Iskam utre da se vidim sled uchilishte.)


Yeah, this one is fine insofar as it does convey the meaning. However, it sounds way too forceful for a boy asking a girl out, for instance. If I heard this from a teacher, I would imagine the first thing I would get at that sweet meeting would be a slap in the face.  I'd suggest: Хайде да се видим/Искаш ли да се видим утре след училище. If you need it even less formal, you could say Да си чукнем една среща утре след училище? There are probably thousands of possible ways of saying this, sadeeqi  ...


----------



## momai

boozer said:


> Yeah, this one is fine insofar as it does convey the meaning. However, it sounds way too forceful for a boy asking a girl out, for instance. If I heard this from a teacher, I would imagine the first thing I would get at that sweet meeting would be a slap in the face.  I'd suggest: Хайде да се видим/Искаш ли да се видим утре след училище. If you need it even less formal, you could say Да си чукнем една среща утре след училище? There are probably thousands of possible ways of saying this, sadeeqi  ...


Thank you veryyyyy much that's all what i wanted,,sadeeqi boozer


----------



## FairOaks

boozer said:


> However, it sounds way too forceful for a boy asking a girl out, for instance.



You have some sort of point there. On the other hand, if you said something to the effect of «Г-не/г-жо/г-це еди-чи(й/я), ае утре след даскало д’ си врътнеме една срещица при езерото с лилиите!» to your chemistry teacher (or God forbid, the head teacher), it'd sound like you're hitting on them.
In fact, the real question here is, what you'd say to the girl after having barely managed to ask her out.


----------



## daniar

Чак да си чукнем една среща, не ми звучи много , знам ли, хубаво. Не знам защо все повече и повече хора използват  чукнем в такъв контекст, звучи странно.


----------



## FairOaks

daniar said:


> Чак да си чукнем една среща, не ми звучи много , знам ли, хубаво. Не знам защо все повече и повече хора използват  чукнем в такъв контекст, звучи странно.



В малко по-ласкави краски описват как биха желали да се развие срещата.


----------



## daniar

mhm, tochno!


----------

